# Acuñar un término / concepto...



## la_reinita

Hola, 

Quisiera saber si en francés existe la expresión "acuñar un término" o "acuñar una palabra" y de ser así cómo se utiliza.

Por ejemplo: "Los ingleses acuñaron el termino _humour_ para referirse a..."

Mil gracias!

.c


----------



## jacotot

Quiza ocupariamos *adopter* : "Les anglais ont adopté le terme _humour _pour évoquer..."


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola la_reinita. Bienvenida!

Yo he encontrado en internet el verbo "consacrer". Aquí el LinK ! Pero no me gusta mucho. 

Espera otras opiniones 

Ojalá te sea de ayuda

Nos vemos


----------



## Paquita

No se dice "consacrer un terme" sino utiliser (u otro verbo) "un terme consacré" o "c'est un terme consacré".

Un equivalente de acuñar podría ser "réserver" o "affecter" pero ...ninguno me satisface de verdad...


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Paquit& said:


> No se dice "consacrer un terme" sino utiliser (u otro verbo) "un terme consacré" o "c'est un terme consacré".



Vale. 

No sabía!


----------



## la_reinita

muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## plemy

Merci pour avoir créer ce fil. J'en ai justement besoin!
Pour moi "_acuñar un término_", c'est le créer, l'inventer.
Les Anglais inventèrent le mot _humour_ pour se référer à...


----------



## Paciente

Salut,
je me permets de me joindre à la conversation puisque j'ai rencontré ce terme et qu'il m'a posé problème:
"Al transformar la masacre de 1928 [de los trabajadores de la United Fruit Company en Colombia] en episodio de ficción, Gabriel García Márquez la acuña con su marca personal, su sello inconfundible"

Ici il a le sens de "marquer", "imprimer" au sens figuré.

Par ailleurs, j'aime bien la traduction de Dingo, et je crois aussi qu'il est possible de dire "consacrer un terme", même si ce n'est pas très courant, mais on pourrait dire par exemple par exemple que la Real Academia consacre un terme en l'incluant dans le dictionnaire. (dans le sens de "ratifier")
Salut!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Le français n'est pas assez souple pour se permettre de donner un sens nouveau à des mots. _Consacrer ou ratifier un terme_ sont des formes barbares . Mais c'est une langue suffisamment riche pour que l'on puisse trouver un équivalent à *acuñar*. On dira: *entériner un mot/ un terme*.
_L'Académie française *n'entérine* les mots nouveaux qu'après que l'usage les a consacrés._


> Gabriel García Márquez la acuña con su marca personal


= _GGM lui appose sa marque personnelle...
Un saludo
_


----------



## celom

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour, je cherche une traduction pour : "Fue el quien... acuñó el concepto de..."

Parce que "bercer le concept" ne me plait pas trop. C'est dans l'idée d'innovation je pense, d'amener ou apporter le nouveau concept de... Mais je ne trouve pas mieux!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## celom

Merci ! je n'avais pas vu ce sujet, mais effectivement ce sont les mêmes idées


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour celom:

Comme tu vois bercer n'a rien à voir là dedans, ça ne voudrait pas dire grand chose "bercer un concept". Il s'agit de lancer, innover, d'imposer son sceau, élaborer, créer, émettre... pas de patenter parce qu'on ne parle pas du côté légal, mais quelque chose comme ça. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## celom

Oui ;-) merci Gévy ! "Lancer le concept", j'aime bien !!


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Deduzco que Celom ha buscado en el diccionario la palabra *acuñar*, pero sin la tilde de la ñ, y de ahí la confusión con *berce*r. Es comprensible. Me da la impresión de que Gévy ya se lo ha hecho saber pero no estoy seguro de que sea así, puesto que ella ha borrado después su post. 

Bueno, lo que quería decir es que *acuñar* una expresión no es nada fácil, ya que se precisan unos requisitos que no están al alcance de cualquiera y que Gévy ha explicado muy bien:  



Gévy said:


> Il s'agit de lancer, innover, d'imposer son sceau, élaborer, créer, émettre...



Pero yo a esto añadiría que para que la expresión obtenga la categoría de acuñada (que no es poco), tiene que tener  éxito y calar en la gente, hasta el punto de que se generalice su uso y de que éste perdure. Conclusión: a mi entender el término *lancer* se queda corto.

Por cierto que hace unos días intervine en el foro de Français Seulement (pobre de mí) y entendía yo que la frase en cuestión era una expresión acuñada hacía ya algunos siglos. Bien, pues estuve un buen rato buscando el modo de traducir esa idea y “ninguna respuesta hallé”. Así que con toda osadía escribí algo así: _Je crois qu'il s'agit d'une expression estampée par..._ y ningún nativo me dijo que estuviera mal expresado, pero supongo que sería por cortesía, claro.

À bientôt.


----------



## pikkabbu

Estampiller me paraît la traduction correcte.

(Marquer d'un caractère distinctif, cautionner).

L'estampille est l'équivalent du "cuño".

- Les anglais ont estampillé le terme humour pour désigner...


----------



## swift

Ne pourrait-on pas dire d'Aimé Césaire qu'il a *forgé* le terme « négritude » ?


> Une nouvelle vie commence.          Il fonde la critique cinématographique, écrit d'innombrables          articles et notes, forge le mot cinéaste.
> 
> http://www.lips.org/bio_delluc.asp





> C'est à cette même époque que le généticien américain Joshua Lederberg,  Prix Nobel de physiologie ou médecine en 1958, a forgé le mot _exobiology_ pour désigner la recherche et l'étude de la vie en dehors de notre planète.
> 
> http://www.universalis.fr/encyclopedie/exobiologie/





> Pourrions-nous considérer ce roman de Beauvoir comme un roman  "d'évolution" (Je suis désolé de ne pas savoir le terme correcte en  français; en allemand, on a forgé le mot "Entwicklungsroman").
> 
> http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/f...de-beauvoir-tous-les-hommes-sont-mortels.html




Ah ! Et pour le mot qui existe depuis assez longtemps, un terme lexicalisé, pourrait-on parler d'un mot " bien établi " ?


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Ne pourrait-on pas dire d'Aimé Césaire qu'il a *forgé* le terme « négritude » ? ...


Pour moi c'est l'option la plus naturelle.


----------



## Paquita

jprr said:


> Pour moi c'est l'option la plus naturelle.



Oui, pour le terme indiqué, car "négritude" n'existait pas avant, que je sache...

Mais en va-t-il de même pour "humour" dont le CNRTL dit :


> *Empr*. à l'angl. _humour, _lui-même *empr*. en a. fr. à _humeur_* avec les mêmes significations, et qui a pris au xviie  s., à partir du sens de « tendance, inclination, trait de caractère »,  celui de « tempérament enjoué, gaîté, aptitude à voir ou à faire voir le  comique des choses »



Les anglais ont emprunté un terme français existant pour lui donner une apparence et une signification qui leur est propre avant que nous ne le leur empruntions à notre tour... "forgé" convient-il aussi dans ce cas ?



> *α)* *Forger qqc.*  Fabriquer pour les besoins de la cause. _Forger de toutes pièces._ _Forger une histoire, un mensonge._ forger



(Simple question, je ne critique pas, je n'ai pas mieux à proposer )


----------



## jprr

De toutes pièces ... pas forcément; pour forger (travailler à la forge) il faut un bout de métal à travailler 


> *α)* *Forger qqc.*  Élaborer, créer (une chose durable), grâce à un effort particulier.
> ...− _En partic._ _Forger un mot._ _...._


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> pour forger (travailler à la forge) il faut un bout de métal à travailler


Incrédule ! 

En tout cas, je suis d'accord. La néologie est plus ou moins récursive : il faut bien trouver une matière première quelque part...


----------



## Creafle

La discussion n'est pas très récente mais pour des consultations futures, je propose ATTRIBUER UN TERME


----------



## jprr

Ben ... j'insiste, pour moi "*forger*" est la traduction la plus évidente !

Bienvenid@ sur le forum.


----------



## KekiJon

Sé que esta entrada es antigua, pero por si puede ayudar a alguien en el futuro: ¿qué tal el término "populariser"? Según lo veo "acuñar" es imponer un término lo suficiente para que sea utilizado por otros.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



KekiJon said:


> Sé que esta entrada es antigua, pero por si puede ayudar a alguien en el futuro: ¿qué tal el término "populariser"? Según lo veo "acuñar" es imponer un término lo suficiente para que sea utilizado por otros.


No sé, me parece que esto sería la etapa siguiente. Puede que una palabra/expresión sea inventada por una persona/autor pero popularizado mucho tiempo después por otra persona.
Así que, como siempre, depende del contexto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pikkabbu

Hola.
"Forger" no me parece correcto.

El término "pragmatismo" sí ha sido forjado por Charles Sanders Pierce a partir del griego "pragma" (acción).
Resulta que también fue quien lo popularizó.

Sin embargo, la expresión "droga de diseño" fue acuñada por Gary Henderson, pero él no forjado nada, ni siquiera fue el primero en usar esta designación. Pero se la asocia ineluctablemente a él.

Considero que acuñar es poner un nombre propio encima de un término para atribuirle la paternidad. Que no siempre es la invención (ni mucho menos), ni la popularización (que se parece mucho) pero que elude esta sensación de paternidad.


----------



## Betsybaliz

Bonjour,

y ¿qué tal "officialiser"? (En algunos contextos me sirve.. Igual, lo dejo aquí "por si las moscas"


----------

